# Ivermectin injectable



## Tomc (Apr 6, 2019)

i had a fecal done and my gals showed some signs o Cocci and barberpole worms. I started the Cocci 5 day plan and the ivermectin treatment for barberpole, given then and 10 days and 10 days. Today was the 2nd dose of ivermectin and because of the looks of tings with the clumping stools, I decided to give this round by injection. The first dose was given orally. When I did all of them screened like it was killing them. I remembered that’s why I had quit giving by injection and started orally. Orally I had given 1cc per 22 lbs. injection I gave 1cc per 40 lbs. Cydectin orally had quit working for me so I switched to ivermectin and so far it works. My question is now is, are there any wormer that is as effective as ivermectin that can be given orally? Please advise as in 10 days they get their next dose, 4/16/19.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 6, 2019)

I give Ivermectin orally.
Ivermectin and Cydectin are very similar compounds.


----------



## Tomc (Apr 7, 2019)

Do you use the injectable orally? That’s what I am doing at the time.


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 7, 2019)

Apparently the inject stings!!  A lot, according to the response.  It is also bitter but, squirt it in and it absorbs quickly.   I have even followed with some honey to help the taste.   Yes, the injectable orally is what I am saying.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 7, 2019)

Tomc said:


> Do you use the injectable orally? That’s what I am doing at the time.



Yes, that's what we do.


----------



## Hipshot (Apr 10, 2019)

Safegard  I've used on pregent does Latestarter said he didn't hurt his.  Valbazen is not for pregnant does . Both are dosed for goats orally . I use a fifteen cc dosing syringe .I mix with just enough water to fill the syringe twice . They don't seem t mind . I got loads of help from this thread . https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/is-safeguard-wormer-safe-for-my-pregnant-doe.23715/


----------



## Gracie Walley (Apr 10, 2019)

Tomc said:


> i had a fecal done and my gals showed some signs o Cocci and barberpole worms. I started the Cocci 5 day plan and the ivermectin treatment for barberpole, given then and 10 days and 10 days. Today was the 2nd dose of ivermectin and because of the looks of tings with the clumping stools, I decided to give this round by injection. The first dose was given orally. When I did all of them screened like it was killing them. I remembered that’s why I had quit giving by injection and started orally. Orally I had given 1cc per 22 lbs. injection I gave 1cc per 40 lbs. Cydectin orally had quit working for me so I switched to ivermectin and so far it works. My question is now is, are there any wormer that is as effective as ivermectin that can be given orally? Please advise as in 10 days they get their next dose, 4/16/19.


Hey there! Sorry to hear about your goats! So I noticed that you mentioned that your goats had coccidia. I’ve used many kinds of wormer for this but the best is “Dimethox”. Sadly it’s not an oral medication. It’s by injection only. It’s a seven day treatment but it works really good. My goat cleared up within the first 3 days. Hope this may help!!!


----------



## Georgia Girl (Apr 22, 2019)

Tomc said:


> i had a fecal done and my gals showed some signs o Cocci and barberpole worms. I started the Cocci 5 day plan and the ivermectin treatment for barberpole, given then and 10 days and 10 days. Today was the 2nd dose of ivermectin and because of the looks of tings with the clumping stools, I decided to give this round by injection. The first dose was given orally. When I did all of them screened like it was killing them. I remembered that’s why I had quit giving by injection and started orally. Orally I had given 1cc per 22 lbs. injection I gave 1cc per 40 lbs. Cydectin orally had quit working for me so I switched to ivermectin and so far it works. My question is now is, are there any wormer that is as effective as ivermectin that can be given orally? Please advise as in 10 days they get their next dose, 4/16/19.


I recently went to a workshop and they said to give Ivermectin injectable 1%  to goats by mouth at 1 cc per 25 lbs.  and Injectable ivermectin given as an injectable does burn.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 22, 2019)

Yes, there seems to be a lot of variance with dosage for ivermectin. 
The reason many are now giving 1ml to 25# is because so many have brought on resistance by overusing, not running fecals and overdosing & under dosing because they don't know the weight of their animal.

No reason to start off with 1cc to 25# that can cause toxicity and it is in the literature of how high doses get absorbed very quickly by ill, unthrifty heavy parasitic infected animals into the bloodstream and yes, causes death. Injection stings and IMO is not as effective as going through the gut, it is slower in getting to the bloodstream so there is that for when high loads. Safeguard is given at a different dosage than the goat bottle and it is given 3-5 days consecutively as it is a glucose inhibitor therefore needs the steady "stream" if you will.

We have used 2 types dewormers for years and years. Safeguard and Ivermectin. Ivermectin we give orally and we give it 1cc to 40#.
They are still effective and we have no resistance. There is a reason. We run fecals, get counts, and only treat when necessary and that is determined by each individual animal.

Protocol is different if we bring in an animal and it is in quarantine. We have had Flukes from the streams when the geese can't keep up, that is the only time we use something different. 

I am in the middle of doing fecals right now, I have been collecting and running McMasters through out the day.
I'll post our EPG's shortly. 

We have been to many seminars and it is very interesting how similar some are and how some you just shake your head and go... whaaaaaa????


----------



## Georgia Girl (Apr 22, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Yes, there seems to be a lot of variance with dosage for ivermectin.
> The reason many are now giving 1ml to 25# is because so many have brought on resistance by overusing, not running fecals and overdosing & under dosing because they don't know the weight of their animal.
> 
> No reason to start off with 1cc to 25# that can cause toxicity and it is in the literature of how high doses get absorbed very quickly by ill, unthrifty heavy parasitic infected animals into the bloodstream and yes, causes death. Injection stings and IMO is not as effective as going through the gut, it is slower in getting to the bloodstream so there is that for when high loads. Safeguard is given at a different dosage than the goat bottle and it is given 3-5 days consecutively as it is a glucose inhibitor therefore needs the steady "stream" if you will.
> ...


----------



## Georgia Girl (Apr 22, 2019)

the one I went to was by Alabama A and M and Auburn who does a lot of research work, it was conducted by a vet who owns her on herd of goats and does alot of research on goats and sheep.  She told us that under-dosing causes resistance and for our area says that safe guard  and valbazen has not been effective for a long time.  The valbazen is still effective for lung worms and liver flukesbut should not be used on pregnant does as it can cause abortion.  She also told us that the most effective wormer for our area is cydectin .  Another interesting thing she said was that never switch from one wormer to another as there are only 3 classes of wormers and that you will get reistance with all classes and no longer have anything to use.  She said use the same worming class until it is no longer effective.
Auburn is also doing research on using lespedeza pellets and plants as an effective wormer for goats.  i have heard that Australia has a vaccine for barber pole worms that is not available in the US.  I live in Ga. and I have been using injectable invermectin 1% by mouth at 1ml per 25 lbs for about 2 years and it has worked for my goats so far according to my McMaster fecals.  Please share your EPG and your protocol for EPG.   This is just such a great forum for sharing and learning, I read all the new posts in hopes of learning.


----------

